

Flinger just about anything with a URL, from any screen to any screen. - ffpsx
http://flinger.co/

======
tmzt
The website mentions Smart TVs, are only Google TVs supported or something
like Samsung?

~~~
ffpsx
Works on any screen with a modern browser. Designed with smart TVs in mind but
I use it between my desktop and laptop computers myself. Allows you to fling
YouTube and Vimeo videos really easily between screens.

------
ffpsx
lol, title was supposed to be "Fling just about anything with a URL, from any
screen to any screen."

